# NaruHina: Meant for each other



## NaruHina4ever101 (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is my first story I ever wrote  please R&R 

‘bla bla’ is thinking
“bla bla” is speaking
<bla bla> is Naruto speaking to the kuubi
<bla bla> is the kuubi speaking to Naruto


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chapter 1: The meeting

Hinata woke up after an amazing dream. She blushed as she thought back. 
It had seemed so real. It was the same dream she had over and over again. About her one and only love. Naruto Uzumaki.

She looked at her alarm it was 6.00 A.M. She figured she couldn't sleep anymore. So she stood up. Got into her training outfit and went to the training ground of the Hyuuga's. "I have to become stronger for him otherwise he will never notice me", she said. "Today is the day he comes back, isn't it?" 
Hinata was frightened of the voice and fell only to be caught by the very same person the voice belonged to. "Neji-nii-san!, Hinata said, uuhm (becoming red) yes." "He will be a fool not to notice you Hinata-sama, you have become very strong."

Neji and Hinata have become close sinds Naruto went away 3 years ago. He was the only person in the family who was nice to her, beside from her sister.

"wanna train together?" "Sure Neji-nii-san."


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"Naruto wait up!" "It's not my fold you ate to much Ero-sennin."
Jiraya laughed at him. 'No wonder the boy is exited we're finally going home after 3 years. The boy sure as hell changed a lot', He thought.

They were at the Konoha gates, the gates to home.

Suddenly Jiraya said with his pervert voice : "Naruto go ahead I'll follow in a minute."
And he was gone.
'I never thought that he could become more of a pervert then 3 years ago. I'm glad that nothing has rubbed off on me. Oh well, never mind.'

'I can't wait to see everybody, see how much they have changed, how much stronger the have gotten'

<Ahh the boy misses his friends again.>

<Shut up stupid fox, you know what I can do to you.>

<Ggrrr As you wish brat.>

And the voice was silent again. Naruto had become very strong because of the harsh training from Jiraya.

'I'm hungry', Naruto thought, "RAMEN!"


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Arigato Teuchi-sama", Hinata said as she thought of her Naruto. 'Today is the day he comes back. I wonder what he looks like.' She was eating ramen. After Naruto left she became Teuchi-sama's best costumer.
She finished her ramen, paid and got up.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

'The village hasn't changed a bit in the 3 years I was gone. Except for the fact that they finely put Tsunade Oba- chan's face on the Hokage-mountain.
Mmmm, the delicious smell of ramen. Ichiraku ramen is still the best I've had. See if it is still that way' 

“Morning, old m…” He had run in the most beautiful eyes he had ever seen. They looked so familiar.
“N-n-n-naruto-kun!” “H-h-h-hinata! Is that you? I’m sorry I was lost in your beautiful eyes.”
Naruto went all red. ‘ What did I just said! ‘ But Naruto’s face was nothing compared to Hinata. She fainted. 
“Uuhhh, Hinata!” Naruto caught her. 
The old man laught “Young love.” 
“Old man I’ll be back.”

Naruto ran towards the Hokage’s office. He went in. 

“Who are you?” the hokage said. “Tsunade Oba- chan, Hinata!” pointing with his head towards Hinata.
“Naruto you just came back and you already maid Hinata faint! Put her on the chair, she will wake up in a minute.” “ Hai, Oba- chan.”

“Now let me see you, I’ve missed you” and she embraced Naruto. 
“Uhh Oba- chan” “And where is Jiraya?” “He is after the girls again.”
‘He is so going down’, Naruto thought laughing. “He will get his punishment when he comes back, now tell me everything,”


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hinata woke up, a little bit. ‘Where am I? I remember Naruto-kun. 
He told me I had beautiful eyes! And then I must have fainted.’
She opened her eyes. 
There he stood. 
‘He used to be one of the shortest and now he is the longest and his muscles!
He carried me here!’ 
She tried to get up but she fell down again. “Hinata you’re awake! How do you feel?” ‘Naruto-kun is worried about ME!’ “F-f-fine N-n-n-naruto-kun.”
Naruto was so close to Hinata’s face, they both became red. 
Tsunade laughed. ‘Looks like there is finely something happening between those too.’ “Naruto you’re dismissed.” “Hai, Oba- chan. Hinata you’re coming?”
“H-hai Naruto-kun.”

They walked together for a while.

“So what has happened when I was gone?” “Well everybody of our age is a chuunin. They al have become stronger, except for me.” “Wait hold on, you’re all chuunin! Aaahh I should have come back sooner. But for the part that you’re not stronger, I don’t belief that. I bet you’re stronger then everybody else, except for me of course.” Naruto said with a slight blush on his cheeks. ‘He thinks I’m stronger then the rest! Naruto-kun thinks I’m strong! I’m not going to faint. I’m not going to faint.
“Wanna spar?” Naruto said bringing Hinata back to the real world again.
“S-sure, Naruto-kun”


----------



## NaruHina4ever101 (Oct 14, 2008)

here's chapter 2 


*Spoiler*: __ 



?bla bla? is thinking
?bla bla? is speaking
<bla bla> is Naruto speaking to the kuubi
<bla bla> is the kuubi speaking to Naruto

chapter 2: Welcome home Naruto! 

?See I told you, you were strong you beat me.? ?B-but you w-were already tired b-before w-we began.? ?That may be so, but you still beat me Hinata-chan.? Naruto said

The two of them were resting from the fight under a tree.

?You are amazing Hinata-chan!? 

She blushed fiercely.

?Why does she always do that when I make her a compliment or say anything at all.? 

< You still don?t know, do you? >

< Know what fox? >

< Never mind >

< No, you are going to tell me right now! Or else? >

< Ha, you are way to tired to do that! >

< ? >

< I?m just going to watch this and enjoy! >

And with that the voice was gone.

?Hinata-san!? said a voice that ran up to them.

?Sakura-chan!? ?Naruto!?? The two hugged each other. ?Wow, Naruto sure has changed a lot! He looks more mature and his muscels!? Sakura thought. 

Naruto?s stomach made a strange noise. 

?Aahh, I?m still hungry!? ?You still haven?t eaten yet Naruto?? ?No, why??
?Because usually that is the first thing you do!? ?I was planning to, but I ran into Hinata-chan and then?? ?I can?t tell her what I told Hinata-chan!?
?He called Hinata, chan?? ?And what Naruto?? asked an impatiently interested Sakura. ?She fainted.? ?Oke.? Sakura said, not believing that was the whole story, but she would get is out of them sooner or later.
?Sakura-san w-what is it that y-you came to tell me?? ?O, uuuh, your whole family left without you.? ?What t-time is i-i-t ?? ?3.00 p.m.? ?What is it?? Naruto asked not understanding what is happening. 
?My family has a tradition, every year, this day, at 2 p.m. we?re going away to people in an other village. Everyone who isn?t on time is left behind.? ?That?s harsh? ?Well that way no one hat to wait.? ?Hmm? Naruto said.
?Lets go eat some ramen.? Sakura said. ?Great idea Sakura-chan.?

They all went to the ramen shop.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

At the ramen shop.

Shikamaru, Chouji, Ino, Kiba, Shino, Tenten and Lee were already there. And as soon as Naruto, Hinata and Sakura were there, Iruka, Kakashi, 
Jiraya and Tsunade arrived too. 

?Why are you all here?? Naruto asked. Tsunade smiled, ?We?re having a welcome home party for you Naruto!? ?Cool? 

And after that all what was left of the rookie nine and team Gai, hugged Naruto. All there was left was Iruka.

?Naruto.? ?Iruka-sensei!?? and they hugged too. ?I missed you, Naruto, you?re bigger then I am now!? Iruka said laughing with tears in his eyes. Naruto looked at the man who had become the closessed to a father for him before he said: ?I missed you too Iruka-sensei!? and Naruto too had tears in his eyes.

?Oi, Naruto, Iruka-sensei!?? Sakura yelled calling the both of them. What kind of ramen do you want?? They both yelled: ?Miso-pork!? with that they joined the rest.

They partied till it became dark and most of them went home. The only ones left were: Naruto, Tsunade, Jiraya and? Hinata.

Tsunade and Jiraya were drunk so Naruto an Hinata decided to leave.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
?Want me to bring you home?? Naruto asked thinking what is this feeling. ?Naruto-kun is asking me to walk me home!? Hinata was fighting the urge to faint. ?S-s-sure N-n-naruto-kun.?

As they were walking towards the Hyuuga compound Naruto resisted the urge to grab Hinata?s hand.

Naruto had that strange feeling again, he looked at Hinata. ?She looks like she did before only prettier. No, we?re just friends I don?t like her in that way. Besides even if I did, she would never like me. I?m the container of the demon fox, I?m a monster. She would never like a person like me that way.?
Hinata saw Naruto struggle with something an she was worried.
?N-naruto-kun a-are you o-oke?? Naruto shook awake. ?yeah, of course Hinata-chan.? And there was the silents again, the awkward silents between them with rising tense every second. Luckily they reached the Hyuuga compound.

?T-thank you f-for bringing m-me home, N-naruto-kun.? ?Of course 
Hinata-chan.?

Hinata didn?t wanted to go in.

?Hinata-chan? And Hinata looked up. 
?Ano? if you don?t want to be alone?? Hinata?s heart jumped.
?Could he actually be saying it?? ?you could come with me.? 
?T-t-to you h-house?? Hinata felt like she was gonna faint, but she had to stay strong. ?It?s oke if you don?t want to, I understand.? Naruto said looking
down. ?N-no N-naruto-kun, I w-would l-love to.? Hinata said blushing like mad, luckily for her it was dark. ?Really?? Naruto said looking up and giving Hinata his foxy grin. ?Yeah.? Hinata said blushing even more. (a/n: if that is possible)
?Then we?re going home.? Naruto said holding up his hand. Hinata brought up the courage to take his hand and took it.

?Welcome home Naruto-kun.?

So many people had said it to him during that day, but he felt different when she said it. He didn?t know why, but this was the first time that day that he really felt like he was home.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 10, 2009)

This is good.


----------



## 9 tailed godess (Feb 8, 2009)

this is good you should add more


----------



## NaruHina4ever101 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Chapter 3*

Chapter 3: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 3: Together


? Make yourself at home. Please don?t pay atention to the trash. I know it?s way smaller then your home but?? ?It?s perfect.?
Hinata looked around, it was so Naruto. Instant ramen everywhere, cloth laying aroud. Naruto blushed. 


?It?s already late you take my bed.? ?But N-n-naruto-kun where are you going to sleep.? 


In his house was a bed, a T.V., a kitchen, a closed, a door that must lead to the bedroom and an highly uncomfortable couch to sleep on.


?On the couch ofcourse!,? Naruto said smiling. ?B-but it?s your bed, you go sleep in that, I don?t mind.? ?No, but I do. There?s no way that I?m gonna let you sleep on the couch.? ?Why is that N-naruto-kun?? ?Because this is my bed now.?


Naruto went over to the closed, got a blanked and a pillow, laid it down in the couch, changed in the bath room, said good night and went to sleep. Now she had to sleep in Naruto?s bed.


Naruto opened his eyes as he heared her finally asleep on his bed. He went over there and looked at her. ?She is so beatiful.? He became calm just by looking at her. ?I wish I always could watch her sleep and wake up next to her.? Naruto blushed as he realised what he just thought. ?Do I l-love her?? Naruto jumped as she moved. He quickly turned around and went back to the couch.


The next morning Hinata woke up, but didn?t open her eyes. ?That what happend last night been a dream?? She thought but then she smelled Naruto in the bed, she opened her eyes and saw that it hadn?t been a dream. ?I?m in Naruto-kun?s apartment, I?m in his bed!? She saw Naruto asleep on the couch. ?He looks so kawaii! I better not wake him up.? Hinata went into the kitchen to make breakfast, but all she could find was instant ramen. ?I better get some for grosaries before he wakes up.


Naruto woke up at the smell of something delicious. He got up from the couch and went silently into the kitchen. He saw Hinata standing there, making breakfast. He looked at her for a little while and cought himself thinking of putting his arms around her, hug her and never let her go. 


?Stop it, I?m not in love with her! It?s Hinata-chan!?


<Oh yes you are>


<No, I?m not stupid kyuubi! Hey Hinata-chan! Where did that come from!>


<You?re really slow aren?t you? Hahaha!>


<No I?m not shut up.>


Hinata turned around and shook of Naruto.
?N-naruto-kun you?re awake!? ?Hai Hina-chan.? ?I-I made breakfast.? 
After the food was set down and Naruto took a first bite.
?Hina-chan this is delicious!? ?B-but Naruto-kun it?s o-only breakfast.? 
?Still it?s delicious!? ?W-w-want me to m-make you l-lunch and dinner to-o??
?Do you want to Hina-chan?? ?Yeah? Really, amazing! No one has ever made me anything!? ?No one has ever made him anything?? Hinata looked at him, he gave his foxy grin again. ?He?s so cute when he does that, most of the time his smiles are fake, but this time it?s real.? ?I-I will make i-it for you as long as y-you want, I-I like t-to cook.? ?you?re amazing Hina-chan, I love you!?


Naruto turned red. Hinata did to. There was a silents. Naruto was the First one to break it.


?I-I have to go, meet the team. You can stay here if you want.? Hinata nodded, still red. and with that Naruto was gone.


----------



## whitealexander (Feb 8, 2009)

oooh very nice imagination.. keep it up..
and i think NaruHina was a good combination..
a shy type and the show off type.. lol


----------



## Dumatheninja (Mar 17, 2009)

you have to make more!! these should be published as a manga! there that awesome!!!


----------



## Shota (Mar 18, 2009)

cool did u make it up or was it from sumwhere? nice job =P =)


----------



## hannah uchiha (Mar 18, 2009)

i like this! keep it up!


----------



## NaruHina4ever101 (Apr 6, 2009)

I  made it up  I really love writing. I have written a lot more storys


----------



## NaruHina4ever101 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Meant for each other chapter 4a*

I have to dive this in 2 posts cause it's to long 
chapter 4a
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 4: the day apart and the beginning of a long mission.


Naruto arrived at the training ground.

?Yo, Naruto!? ?Kakashi-sensei? Your?e early!? ?Nope, Naruto you are very late?, Sakura said, what happened last night?? ?W-what do you mean Sakura-chan? ?Well after I left only you, Tsunade-sensei, Jiraiya-sama and ... Hinata were left?, she said with a smile. ?N-nothing happened, I-I took her home?, Naruto said blushing, leaving the part out that she was staying with him. ?Alright kids, lets start training shall we?, Kakashi said smiling under his mask while nobody saw it. He knew exactly what happened last night and also that Hinata was staying with him. ?This could be interesting? 

Hinata was still sitting at the table. Shocked because of what Naruto had said. 

?He said he loved me! He probably meant for the food or as a friend. Yeah, that?s  what he meant. But why did he turn red, He did that because it sounded like I love you, I love you. But what if he really loves me, no he wouldn?t like a person like me that way. I?m way to shy and people think I?m scared of everything. I can?t even speak without stuttering!?

Hinata shook as the doorbell rang.

?Hey, Hinata?, Kiba said as Akamaru jumped on Hinata. ?Akamaru, stop it! You know your?e the only person he does that to other than me. ?How d-did you find m-me??, Hinata asked getting up. ?You know I can always find you?, he pointed towards his nose and Akamaru, ?are you okay?? Kiba asked concerned. Hinata nodded. Kiba shrugged. ?If you say so, anyways what are you doing in Naruto?s apartment? Alone?? ?A-anno I-I?? ?Hey don?t worry about it?, Kiba said cause Hinata looked like she was about to faint. ?I came to find you because we have training, come on!? ?H-Hai!?

Hinata and Kiba came running to the training ground.

?Gomen-nasai, Kurenai-sensei, Shino-kun?, Hinata says. ?It?s okay Hinata don?t worry? Kurenai sensei says.

?Alright, now that everybody is here, we?ll start training. I want Shino and Kiba together again and train on the same thing as yesterday.? ?Aww, come on Kurenai-sensei?, Kiba whined. ?Kiba you still need work on that.? And with that Kiba shut up. ?Hinata I want you with me.? ?Hai, Kurenai-sensei.?

And with that they started training. 

Kurenai attacked, but Hinata wasn?t really paying attention and Kurenai nodiced.

?Hinata are you okay?? Kurenai asked. ?H-hai, why wouldn?t I be okay, sensei?? ?I don?t know, you seem distant, like your?e thinking about something.? ?I?m okay Kurenai-sensei don?t worry.? ?If you say so.? ?I-I?m living with Naruto-kun for as long as my family is gone.? Kurenai?s eyes went wide. ?Your?e living with Naruto?!?

The boys heard yelling and went up to the girls. 

?Yo, guys what?s going on?? ?Hinata is it true you are living with Naruto?? ?Hai, Shino-kun.? ?WHAT!?, Kiba said while his eyes popped out. ?K-kiba-kun.? ?Gomen Hinata I was just surprised, well I shouldn?t be so surprised actually, cause I found you in Naruto?s apartment alone. But damn, that guy better do nothing to you otherwise I?m gonna let him burn in hell.? ?Me as well? ?K-kiba-kun, S-shino-kun.? ?Hinata, does Hokage-sama know about this?? ?N-no? ?Okay, well we?ll train first and then we?ll go to Hokage-sama.?

?Alright, first. Naruto I want to know how strong you have gotten. I know you two haven?t seen each other in a while, but we?ll see how your partnership is. You must steel my most precious thing and I?m not gonna say what it is.? He said with a smirk on his face. ?Kakashi-sensei? both Naruto and Sakura thought. ?You?ll have untill 4 ?o? clock?.

?Begin!?

Naruto and Sakura both went into the woods.

Kakashi sunk in thought.

?Still hiding in the woods, nothing new in that, although better than before?

*flashback*

Naruto stood before Kakashi.
?Uhmm, Naruto arn?t you gonna hide?? ?No, I?m gonna stay here and fight you!?

*end flashback*

?aahh, the good old days when they were so easy, but that changed quickly.?

*flashback* 

Chunin exam.
Naruto vs. Kiba
Sakura vs. Ino
Sasuke vs. Yoroi Akadou

Sasuke vs. Naruto
(you know what happened and if you don?t, you should watch it.)
*end flashback*

Meanwhile Kakashi is having flashbacks?

?Ne ne Sakura-chan, Kakashi-sensei isn?t really paying attention. I know a quick way to get his precious book. We just??

Sakura listens to Naruto.

?Smart one, Naruto!? ?But first we need to fight, because that is what this is all about.? ?Hai.? ?Naruto you got smarter these 3 years.?

Naruto made a Rasengan while running to Kakashi. Kakashi jumped aside.

?Damn, I almost had him?, Naruto thought.

Then Sakura came flying at Kakashi with her chakra fists.

?If even one of those hit me, I?m done for?, Kakashi thought.

In that second that Kakashi allowed himself to think, Sakura charged at him again with Naruto backing her up. Her fist made contact and Kakashi went flying through the air. ?YATTA, we have him!?

?Alright, now we hide and as soon as he sits down, we grab his precious.? ?But Naruto, don?t we need to fight more?? ?Neahh, I think he gets the point.?

Kakashi sat down at the base of a tree.  ?Damn, Sakura came at me and I also saw Naruto coming, had to avoid one of them. Even with my sharingan.?

Naruto and Sakura had slowly started to move towards Kakashi. 
?They are just walking towards me, what?s going on??

?Kakashi-sensei do you know what the end is of the book?? ?Noooo!?, Kakashi  thought. ?In the end?? Kakashi pulled his hands before his ears. ?I gotta close my eyes too, quick.? 

?Kakashi-sensei!? Naruto and Sakura yelled. When Kakashi opened his eyes, he saw Naruto holding up his precious book. Then he got it, it was a distraction. ?Alright you won.? ?YATTA!? 

Later when they were eating at the training ground.

?That was smart Naruto, telling the end to me. Did you like the book?, Kakashi asked with a almost crying face. ?I never read the book, Ero-sennin lend me a copy, but after the first 10 pages I gave it back. So I don?t know the end.? Naruto said laughing with a hand behind his head.

Kakashi was welling up with rage and an evil smile appeared on his lips.

?Naruto, Run!?, Sakura yelled laughing.

?NARUTO!!!!? and Kakashi ran after Naruto.


----------



## NaruHina4ever101 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Meant for each other chapter 4b*

and here's chapter 4b! hope you like it 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 4: the day apart and the beginning of a long mission.

Shizune went back to the hokage tower. She had been watching the howl fight between Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi. She came in the office and of course Tsunade was sleeping.

?TSUNADE-SAMA!!!!?, Shizune yelled. 

?What, what?s wrong??, Tsunade asked sleepy. ?You said I could trust you to do your job. Then what were you doing sleeping on your work?? ?I-I wasn?t sleeping, I was? just resting my head. Yeah, that was it, I was just resting my head.? 

Shizune made a face. ?Right.? ?So, how did they do?? ?They were great together. Naruto-kun as become so much stronger and so did there team work. They haven?t seen each other in 3 years and still there team work improved. Amazing.? ?Yes that is indeed amazing.? 

There was a knock on the door.

?Come in.?

?Hokage-sama, this just came in?, the chunin who was on mail-watching duty. He gave it to Tsunade and left.

Tsunade started to read it.

?Tsunade-sama, what does it say??, Shizune asked curious.
?The daugther of the fuderal lord has gone missing. This is an A rank mission. Who?s available??, She asked in a rush. ?Uhmm?, Shizune thought about it, Sakura-chan, Naruto-kun, Hinata-chan, Kiba-kun and Shino-kun.? ?Alright, get Naruto and Hinata here.? ?Tsunade-sama is that really a good idea?? ?Trust me, it is.?

Shizune shrugged and went to find Naruto and Hinata. 

?I?ll go too Naruto-kun first.?

Kakashi had successfully captured Naruto.

?Naruto-kun!? Shizune yelled.

Naruto untied himself as he was tide to a pole by Kakashi.

?Kakashi-sensei that was unfair! Sakura-chan helped too!? 
Sakura giggled.

?Naruto-kun, Tsunade-sama has a mission for you.? ?Just for me?? Naruto asked surprised. ?No, you have a team-mate, but you?ll see her at Tsunade-sama?s office. ?Hai!? and Naruto was off.

Shizune, how long will the mission take?? Kakashi asked curious. ?As long as it takes to find someone.? ?Okay.? Kakashi-san, do you know where Hinata-chan is?? ?Hinata is training with her team at training ground 5.? Sakura said. ?Thank you, Sakura, Kakashi-san.? With a nod towards the two Shizune left in the direction of training ground 5.

?Alright, let?s take a break.? Kurenai said. ?Hai!? They all sat down at the base of a tree.

?Hinata do you think it is wise to stay at Naruto?s?? Kurenai asked. ?Yeah, you never what he is gonna do to you when you sleep. I mean, he has spend 3 years with Jiraya-sama,? Kiba said. ?H-hai, I k-now that he w-won?t do s-something like that.?

?Hinata-chan!? Shizune yelled while running towards them. 

Hinata stood up. ?Hai, Shizune-san w-what?s wrong?? ?Tsunade-sama has a mission for you.? ?But I-I thought I had vacation.? ?Yes you had, but since you stayed home, we thought that you could help us.? ?O-okay. Is it a-a mission just for me?? ?No, you have a partner and he?ll probebly be there by now.? ?O-okay then let?s hurry. Bye Kurenai-sensei, Kiba-kun, Shino-kun.? ?Bye Hinata, do your best.? ?Hai, I will.?

They hurried to the Hokage tower.

When they arrived at the Hokage tower, in the office they only saw Tsunade staring out the window. 

?Tsunade-sama, were here! Isn?t Naruto-kun here yet? I went to him first so that he would be here when we came.?

Hinata stiffened. ?Naruto-kun! I have to go on a mission with Naruto-kun!!!? 

?No he isn?t here yet, but when he is I?ll kill him.? ?Tsunade-sama?? Shizune swetdropped ?why couldn?t he be on time ones.? 

?Yo!? Naruto came through the window.

?Naruto-kun? ?Hinata-chan? they both thought on the same time. Naruto turned his head away from Hinata to look at Tsunade. 
Tsunade tried to restrain herself from strangling Naruto. ?Naruto, Shizune came to you first and still your late!? ?Gomen,? Naruto said while putting a hand behind his head, ?I was hungry.? 

?Tsunade-sama the mission.? ?Ahh, yes.? And while Tsunade began reading the letter to them, Naruto and Hinata tried not to look at each other. Hinata was playing with her hands. ?Naruto-kun, did you really meant it?? ?What should I do? We have to get along we have a mission together? 

?Uzumaki Naruto!? ?Hai!? Hyuuga Hinata!? ?Hai!? ?It is your job to find that little girl and bring her back to her father? ?Oba-chan, isn?t it better to send team Kurenai? I mean, I?m not that good for tracking.? Ignoring that Naruto called her Oba-chan, Tsunade said: ?Yes Naruto that is true, but we also need strenght in this team and that is your specialty. Besides I need the others here.? ?O-kay.? ?Go pack your belongings and be at the gate as fast as you can. No more ramen Naruto! You?ll both have to pack for a long trip. That?s it, GO!? ?HAI!?

and they both went there own way. Hinata to the Hyuuga compound and Naruto back to the apartment.

When Hinata arrived at her room she packed her bag with things she thought she needed. Shuriken, kunai, scrolls, wire, clothes, hygi?ne stuff, some food, money and a tent. As quickly as she came she was gone and on her way to the gate.

When Naruto arrived at his apartment he packed his bag with things he thought he needed. Ramen, kunai, shuriken, ramen, clothes, hygi?ne stuff, ramen and money. Oh and I forgot ramen. When he was done locking up he went to the gate.

Hinata was already waiting in front of the gate when Naruto arrived. When he saw her, he went to her. ?There she is, what should I do?? ?Naruto-kun?  Hinata stared to turn and jumping in a tree. ?Hinata-chan.? She turned back. ?H-hai, N-naruto-kun?? ?What I said this morning? I meant as a friend and I?m really happy that you want to cook for me.? < lair! > ?That?s a-alright N-naruto-kun, I already t-thought you m-meant that.? ?Naruto-kun?? 

Naruto smiled. ?Alright then let?s go, we have to be at the whirlpool country as fast as we can.? ?Hai? and with that they jumped in a tree and said good bye to Konoha.


----------



## NaruHina4ever101 (Apr 11, 2009)

I am probably gonna make a manga about this story.  but it'll take a while and it will be at deviantart.com


----------



## Lust (Apr 11, 2009)

maah maah this is great!!


----------



## NaruHina4ever101 (Aug 2, 2009)

*chapter 5: Mitsuki*

Hey Hey people, don't know if anybody is still reading this, but here's chapter 5. hope you enjoy it 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 5: Mitsuki

Naruto and Hinata were running towards the whrilpool country. It was beginning to get dark.

?Naruto-kun, we have to stop, it?s getting dark.? ?Demo, Hina-chan we can still go further.? ?Naruto-kun?? ?Alright, Hina-chan.?

They stopped and jumped on the ground. Hinata started to set up her tent and Naruto went to find wood.

When Naruto came back he saw Hinata starting to make dinner. He looked at her tent and then it hit him. ?I forgot my tent! And it?s cold, damn.?

?Hahaha baka?  the Kyuubi said laughing.

Naruto walked towards Hinata and layed down the wood and started to make a fire.

?Naruto-kun, arn?t you going to set up your tent?? Naruto put his hand behind his head and laught sheeplessly. ?I kinda forgot my tent, but don?t worry I?m gonna sleep outside.? ?Naruto-kun forgot his tent!? Hinata thought turning red, ?demo Naruto-kun will catch a cold if he sleeps outside.? ?Ano N-naruto-kun?? Hinata begun but Naruto had already turned around. ?I?m gonna train for a bit Hinata, I?ll be back before dinner is ready.?

Naruto was walking more into the woods.

?Alright, what shall I do??

?Arn?t you forgetting something???

?I?m not forgetting Sasuke-teme.?
?Ha, you?re quick today. hallelujah!! The kid?s got brains!?

?Don?t make fun of me. Tsunade would tell me if they found Sasuke and I promised that I wouldn?t go after him alone.?

?You could go with your dark-haired mate, that way your not alone.?

?Don?t call her my mate?, Naruto said turning red, ?and I?m not going. So shut up!? 

?okay let?s try to work on maintaining the Rasengan with one hand!?

He was standing on an open spot concentraiting very hard.

?Ughh!? Naruto shighed and the Rasengan dissapeard.

?Ano, Naruto-kun?? ?Huhuhu?, Naruto pufhed, ?Hey, Hinata-chan.? ?Dinner?s ready.? ?Hai, I?ll come.?

And they went back to the camp to eat.

?Hina-chan?? ?Nani?? ?Never mind.? And they went back to eating. When they were finished Naruto said: ?Hey Hina-chan I?m gonna take the first watch okay?? she nodded and went into the tent. She zipped up the tent and sighed ?Naruto-kun how am I ever going to tell you? You only see me as a friend, a good friend, but a friend non the less. I want to be so much more than that to you. I see your lonelyness, I?ve seen it all through the years. Although it became lesser after graduating from the academy, you still have that mask. I see right through it naruto-kun, demo I?m too scared that you will push me away if I try to say something.? ?Hey Hina-chan?? Hinata shook. ?Y-yes Naruto-kun?? ?I?m gonna walk for a bit okay? You go to sleep, I?ll still watch for you.? ?Okay N-Naruto-kun.? ?Oyasumi? ?Oyasumi?

After 4 more days of traveling they got to het whrilpool country without many problems.
?Finally we?re here!?, Naruto said with a foxy grin. They went to the gate. ?state your name and business? ?We are Uzumaki Naruto and Hyuuga Hinata from Konoha and we are here for our mission from the Feudal lord.? ?Aahh, yes the ninja?s from Konoha, come I?ll escort you to the feudal lord.? As they walked away the two gate watcher?s that were left thought the same ?Uzumaki??

They arrived at the room where the Feudal lord was.
?Uzumaki Naruto and Hyuuga Hinata from Konoha are here for there mission, sir!? ?Very well, let them in.? The guard opened the door.

Naruto was surprisingly calm. They sat down. ?Feudal-sama we are here for our mission.? ?Yes, your mission is to find my daughter, the princess of the whrilpool county. Her name is Mitsuki and she looks quite a bit like you, Hyuuga-san was your name?? Hinata nodded. ?Feudal-sama you m-may call me H-hinata.? ?Very well Hinata-san, please find my daughter for she is presious to me.? ?Was she taken or did she run away??, Naruto asked, he didn?t really like this feudal lord. ?We belief she has run away.? ?At least he is honest? ?You two will be tired, take a bath, get some sleep? ?We will feudal-sama as soon as we get back from trying to find your daughter.? And gone they were.


They had split up and asked everybody in the village, but no one had seen her in the last week. They met up again. ?And?? ?N-nothing, n-nobody has s-seen her.? ?Tomorrow we?ll surge the woods. Let?s go back.? Hinata nodded ones and went after Naruto.


They went to find the Feudal lord. ?And have you found my daughter?? ?No sir, nobody in the village has seen her.? ?Very well, take a bath and go to sleep.?
They went to there assigned rooms and got ready for bath. When they were both in bath with a fence between them. ?Silents no jutsu? ?N-naruto-kun, why d-did you d-do that?? ?Because I want to speak with you without somebody hearing it.? ?Do y-you suspect a-anything? Is t-that why y-your so polite?? ?I know very well how to act around that sort of people. Ero-sennin made me go through a howl cours!? ?Really? But w-what did y-you want t-to speak to m-me about?? ?What do you think about Feudal-sama?? ?I-I don?t know, I-I have a-a feeling i-it?s not really h-him.? ?What do you mean?? ?W-well when I was l-little we v-visited here and h-he seemed so d-differend. So much m-more kind.? ?But now he lost his daughter.? ?Still?? ?I think he is too layback. We need to figuere it out and we?ll start with it tomorrow. Now let?s rest. Oyasumi Hina-chan? Hinata blushed. ?Oyasumi Naruto-kun?, Hinata said softly. ?He has grown up?, Hinata thought with a smile and blushing even more.


A week went by, they had searched day and night and they still hadn?t found Mitsuki.


When they woke up they began searching immediately. Naruto made 40 clones and they began searching the compound, the village, the woods and some went to other towns to look for any sign of the little girl. The real Naruto and Hinata searched the woods.

?W-where can she b-be Naruto-kun?? ?I don?t know Hina-chan and didn?t I say to stop stuttering?? ?Gomenne Naruto-kun!? ?It?s okay Hina-chan, you really don?t have to be nervous around me, I?m not gonna hurt you, yah know,? he said with a small smile, ?I?m not gonna rest untill we find her!? 

They had been searching all day. Naruto had already dispelled his clones and it was almost time to report back to the Feudal lord.
Naruto and Hinata made way to go back. 

?Naruto-kun Matte!? ?What?s wrong Hina-chan?? ?SHH!? Naruto shocked by her firsness kept his mouth shut. 
?Mitsuki naze sou akarui? Yuube kanashii yume wo mita.? 
?Do you h-hear that N-naruto-kun?? ?Yeah, what a sweet voice.?
They walked over to the singing voice to discover a bundel of blankets under a tree, very well hidden. Hinata walked towards the bundel and the singing stopped. 
?Don?t worry we?re not gonna hurt you. My name is Hyuuga Hinata and my friends name is Uzumaki Naruto.? The bundel moved. ?What?s your name?? The bundel moved again and Hinata saw two dark blue eyes comming from of the bundel. ?My name is Mitsuki.? ?Mitsuki, really?!? Hinata said on the venge of tears. ?Hey kid!? Naruto yelled. Mitsuki shook and jumped into Hinata?s arms. Hinata threw a glare at Naruto and continued talking to Mitsuki. She found it easy talking to the child without stuttering. ?It?s okay Mitsuki-chan, we?re here to help you.? ?Hontoni?? Mitsuki asked looking in Hinata?s eyes and she cried, she cried for a long time. ?Hina-chan maybe we should bring her back to the compound.? ?NO!? Mitsuki cried out with a shocked face. ?What?s wrong Mitsuki-chan?? ?I don?t wanna go back!? Mitsuki said crying even more. ?Why not?? ?Because there is a mean old man and daddy said not to come back!?  Both Naruto and Hinata were dumpfolded.







p.s. 
I've already started chapter 6 so I think it'll be up soon


----------



## Antony the Bat (Aug 3, 2009)

(Wow nice fan fiction story).


----------



## Antony the Bat (Aug 4, 2009)

Please write more of this awesome story.


----------



## Antony the Bat (Aug 4, 2009)

Must read more so please write more.


----------



## NaruHina4ever101 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Meant for each other chapter 6a*

okay so... here is chapter 6! the longest one that I have written so far. I had planned for a lot more in this chapter but it was already long. so I will put it in the next chapter. 

the songs I have used are:
Concrete angel from Martina Mcbride
Angel in disguise from Jennifer Love Hewitt

chapter 6a

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 6: preparing for battle

Hinata was sitting in a cave with a sleeping Mitsuki in her arms. Mitsuki was shy and wary of Naruto, yet completely trusted Hinata. Before Mitsuki had fallen asleep they had a long talk and Mitsuki had told them everything she knew. The poor girl had been scared and alone for some time, but was now sleeping with a smile on her face, as if she knew that from now on everything would be alright. 

"Hina-chan." Hinata looked up from Mitsuki's smiling, sleeping face but didn't stop stroking her hair. Hinata's eyes looked shocked and curious as if she had just awoken from her trance. "I'm going back to check and see if she's right. And I need to tell them that we will be staying in the woods to surgh further for Mitsuki." "I know that she is right Naruto-kun, I feel it. Can't you just send a clone?" "I do belief her Hina-chan, I just need to check. I can't send a clone, because if they were to attack me or my clone, he wouldn't be able to do much and they can quickly raise alarm. I'll let my clones here so they can warn you if something happens." Naruto walked towards them and brushed Mitsuki's head. "Somehow she feels really important to me. You both do." He kissed the top of Hinata's head and was gone. Hinata blinked a few times and blushed. 'When did you grow up Naruto-kun?' she smiled and went back to look at Mitsuki.

***

<Why did you do that? Your getting awfully close to the Hyuuga-girl arn't you?>
<Shut up> The fox laughed and was silent once again.
'Yeah, why did I do that? She is a precious friend. Mamoru. I wanna protect her. That's why.'  

***

Mitsuki woke up and looked up to Hinata smiled and hugged her. "Arigato, Hinata-onee-chan." "Nani? What did I do?" "You where still there when I woke up." "Of cours, I won't go away and leave you until I know your safe and so will Naruto-kun." Mitsuki got an evil smile on her face, as evil as an 5 year old can be. "What's the deal with you and Naruto…uhh… Naruto-nii-san?" Hinata looked shocked. "W-what d-do you m-mean?" "That." And Mitsuki pointed at Hinata. "You stutter every time you talk to him or about him, unless it's something really important." 'She just met us and has already figured it out? She's smart.' Mitsuki got her sweet smile back,"nah don't worry, I won't tell him or tease you about it. Can I figure out how he feels?" "Dame! Onegai!." "What? I can't hear you." Mitsuki looked around, "Where is he anyway?" "He went back to say that we will be sleeping here and to check if he can find out anything." "Demo…" "I promise he won't tell them about you." Hinata reassured the girl. They were quiet for a while. "Where's your mom Mitsuki?" The girl looked sad, down to the ground. "Mommy's gone." "How come sweetheart?" "She died, I only have a faint memory of her. It was two years ago, she was ill." Hinata hugged Mitsuki ones again. "I'm sorry honey, I lost my mum too." "You did?" "Yes, I was four years at that time, so I too have only a faint memory of her, my sister had just been born. One moment we all were a happy family and the other moment I got my sister in my arms and was pushed out of the room. Later one of the people that helped trying to save her came out to tell that I lost my mummy. There is supposed to be a photo of the four of us together, only one photo and I have never been able to find it." "Did your life change after that?"  "Yes it did. I'll tell you a story about a girl, a girl that had a hard time after her mummy died and she grew up."

"After the girl's mum had died, her whole world had changed. Her daddy never played with her anymore and always said that she had to be better. She was the heir to a kingdom, so she had to be the best of everyone."

She walks to school with the lunch she packed,
Nobody knows what she's holdin' back,
Wearin' the same dress she wore yesterday,
She hides the bruises with linen and lace.​
"The girl was sweet and kind to everyone and wasn't the heir her father was looking for. She was really good at school but her father never saw it, because she was sweet and shy. According to him their family had to be strong and steady as a rock, never to be moved by force by anyone."

The teacher wonders but she doesn't ask,
It's hard to see the pain behind the mask,
Bearing the burden of a secret storm,
Sometimes she wishes she was never born.​
"Her father gave up on her and started to help her sister to be who he wanted her to be. But she never gave up the hope that everything would be okay. She kept her tears to herself and didn't show them to anyone."


Through the wind and the rain,
She stands hard as a stone,
In a world that she can't rise above,
But her dreams give her wings,
And she flies to a place where she's loved,
Concrete angel.​
"Then she found someone who inspired her. Who helped her see that she was worth something. He was treated like scum, but always kept his head held high. Nobody could bring him down."

Angel in disguise
Stories in his eyes
Love for every true heart that it sees.​
"It was this one day in the park, she was playing and saw him swinging on one of the swings. He didn't look like he wanted someone to play with, but she wanted him to stop looking so sad. Before she could go over to him, some of the bigger guys grabbed her bear. She asked back for it but they didn't give it and just held it high above her head. One of the guy's pushed her and that's when he got pushed too. The boy had come to save her. He stood tall before her and asked her bear back or they'd regret it."


Was it just a lucky day
That he turned to look my way
Or is it Heaven right before my very eyes.​
"He got back the bear form the guys and gave it to the girl. He smiled and her heart melted, she smiled back a little too. "Hey, I'm Uzumaki Naruto, believe it! You wanna be my friend?" the boy said."
"The boy was Naruto-nii-san?" "Yes," Hinata said nodding, "Can you guess who the girl was?" "You." Mitsuki pointed with her finger at Hinata. Who nodded again shyly. "How did it go?"
"The girl blushed and told her name and that she would gladly be his friend. He helped her get stronger and helped her get less shy."

He showed me all new things
The shimmer of moonbeans
I was blind, but now he's helped me see.​
"She was so happy that she had a friend who helped her and saw her for who she really was. She started to hope and dream again that her father would also see her strenght."

I was lost but now I'm found
His happiness surrounds
And now I hope that one day my dreams will come true.​
"But her father saw that she was happier and always snuck out of the compound. So he sent a servant to check what she was doing all day. He reported back to her father and her father went to find his daughter. He found her playing with the boy. He said she was never to see this boy again or play with him again and if she didn't listen to him, he would see to it that the boy got punished. The girl went with her father and cried the whole night. She knew that she loved him and that her father would really punish him if she saw him, so she didn't see him for a while. A few years later she saw him at school, being the same as he was before they met and he didn't seem to remember her. This made her sad, but she still admired him and loved him so she always watched him."

Cause I'm gonna love you for the rest of my life
I'm holding you safe here in this heart of mine
I can't live without you cause my soul would die
You know I'm telling the truth, I'll spend the rest of my life loving you.​
"Later she became his friend again, but he never remembered her."
"He still doesn't remember? That's sad." "Yes well we were only 4 years old at the time." "Still it's sad." Hinata nodded 'Are you okay Naruto-kun?' she thougth.

***
Naruto neared the compound, still in thought. "Uzumaki-sama." The guard said when Naruto passed him. Finally awakening Naruto from his thoughts. Naruto looked at the guard. "Yes." "Have you found Mitsuki yet and where is Hyuuga-sama?" Naruto looked uneasy. "Uuhm...no we haven't found Mitsuki yet and Hinata-chan had stayed behind in the woods to surge for Mitsuki. We'll be staying there tonight and further on, so we can look more." the guard looked relieved. "The woods huh." He said with a smile on his face. 'He seems to know more and he called me sama?' Naruto went inside the compound. The feudal lord was in a meeting, so Naruto had to wait. When the meeting was over and everyone came out, Naruto went in. He bowed. "Sir, Hinata-chan and I will be staying in the woods for at leased a  couple of days. So that we have more time to surge for your daugther. Could I talk to some of your guards?" "Why, yes of cours, anything to find my daughter." The feudal lord smiled and Naruto went out of the room. Back to the gates, where the guard was but there was somebody else. "Excuse me, sir." The guard looked at Naruto "Yes?" "Where is that other guard that was here a half an hour ago?" "He went to his room. Ask one of the maids to bring you." Naruto nodded and turned around to find a maid. Some man walked towards the guard when Naruto was out of sight. "What did that boy ask?" "He asked about the guard before me." "And who was that?" "Akira, sir." answered the guard to the feudal lord spy.


----------



## NaruHina4ever101 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Meant for each other chapter 6b*

Here's the second part of chapter 6


*Spoiler*: __ 



The man went back to the feudal lord and gave him the information he had requested, he on his turn only said one thing : "Follow him."

When Naruto was brought to the right room and the maid had left. Naruto knocked on the door.  "Guard, sir, are you here? I'm Uzumaki Naruto, I would like to speak with you. The guard looked around before he looked at Naruto. "Ah yes, Uzumaki-sama. Come in." Naruto went in and they both sat down on a chair. "Why do you call me Uzumaki-sama, I'm not important like Hinata-chan or feudal-sama. And what do you know about Mitsuki?" "The guard seemed in thought, when he looked up he said: "Maybe it's best if we found a   place where we could speek privately." "Alright, I think I've been followed." "I wouldn't be surprised. This feudal lord is quite paranoid." 'This feudal lord?' Naruto thought. "Follow me." The guard  walked into an other room and Naruto followed. "Wha.." Naruto started but the guard put a finger in front of his lips, effectively shutting Naruto up. They went into the kitchen and the guard got on his knees, "I'm Akiro by the way." he smiled, he was digging in one of the closets. "Ah, here it is." They heard a click and Akira's head came out of the closet and said ones again: "Follow me." Naruto gave him a weird look and also got on his knees when Akira seemed gone. Then he saw something he hadn't expected, there was a tiny hidden passage. It was big enough for Naruto but still crambed. Naruto followed Akira and when they got out of the tunnel they were outside of the compound. "Wha..." Naruto began to say but was shut up again. They walked a bit and Akira started to talk. "That is one of the secret passage ways in the compound, not a lot of people know about them. I'll tell you what happened before you came, before Mitsuki ran away." Naruto didn't say anything, just nodded and listened. Akira looked up in the sky with a distant look on his face and started talking once again. "We where all in peace until someone who hadn't been here for a long time had come. The name of this feudal lord is Uzumaki Takeo." Naruto's eyes widened. Akira looked at Naruto, nodded, smiled and looked up again. "He was once the feudal lord here, but made choices that weren't good and he was banished. His daugther didn't take over, instead she went to live her life somewhere else and we didn't see her after that. Mitsuki's father, the real feudal lord, took over. As he was family to the last feudal lord, he wasn't an Uzumaki, but still close enough family to take over. And the whirlpool country found happiness again. The feudal lord married someone he loved and they were happy. Mitsuki was born into this world and everything seemed to be going really well, like it couldn't be better. Then Lady fell ill and there was no cure. The feudal lord was devastated when she died, but kept hanging on for Mitsuki. She was only three and only understood that her mommy wasn't coming back. She was crying day and night, but they got better and he started to rule again. Then this happens." He sighed. "The real feudal lord is locked away in a place I do not know. I don't think he's going to last much longer, but now that you found Mitsuki, I can breath a bit more." Naruto was inhaling everything Akira had said. He tried to keep his voice normal when he spoke. "What was the name of the daughter of Uzumaki Takeo?" Akira smiled,:  " Kushina, Uzumaki Kushina. She was beautiful, with her red hair and her childish things." "Kushina, Uzumaki Kushina", Naruto repeated. "Do you know where she went?" "No, we haven't heard from her since. Your name is Uzumaki too, so that's why I called you sama. I do not know if you are family, but you do act like her and I don't know any other Uzumaki." Naruto closed his eyes and sighed. 'I'll ask Tsunade-oba-chan or Ero-sennin, they are old enough, they should know.' Naruto looked up to Akira and said: "Alright, I'm gonna go back to Hinata-chan and decide what we will do then. I will do my best to get your Feudal lord out of there and get this one out." They heard an alarm. "Oh no, I must go Uzumaki-sama, I hope you will win."
They nodded once to each other and then they both went there saperate ways.
Naruto ran back to Hinata as fast as he could but not before he heard that there was gonna be a fight.
***
Hinata was playing a game with Mitsuki. Mitsuki was standing on her hands and they where both laughing. This was the scene Naruto came back to.
"Hina-chan! Mitsuki-chan!" Hinata and Mitsuki turned around towards Naruto and saw him standing, panting from the long and fast run. "Naruto-kun", Hinata went straight to him and pushed him down by the fire. "Are you okay?" She asked while checking for wounds. "I'm fine, I'm fine, you know I heal fast, besides I wasn't in a fight." He smiled sheeplessly and looked at Mitsuki, who had begun to play again as soon as she knew Naruto was okay. "Hina-chan let's talk outside for a bit." Hinata also looked at Mitsuki, but then looked back at Naruto and nodded. "Mitsuki, hunny, we'll be outside for a bit." Mitsuki nodded and went back to her play. 

Outside Naruto told Hinata what he had seen and heard, exept the part about the name's of the people. He didn't wanted her to know just yet. 
"Naruto-kun we must call for help. We can't fight them all on our own." Naruto put a hand on Hinata's shoulder to calm her down, little did he know, it did exactly the opposite, not that she'd let him know that her heart was beating that fast. "Hina-chan, calm down, I already called for help. I just need to wait for the answer." That calmed her down a bit. "But who's gonna watch Mitsuki when we are fighting? She won't trust the others that quick." Naruto looked at Hinata intently. "That's why you are going to stay with her. And if the fight takes to long, you'll go to Konoha with her." Hinata was speechless. "but... but..." she sighed. "Na..." she started, but then a frog came to them in a puff of smoke. "rabbit rabbit" It rolled out his tong to reveal a scroll and dissappeared in to the forest as soon as Naruto took the scroll. Naruto began to read it out loud. "I'll send  as many people as I can miss. Of cours you can bring the girl here in order for her to be save. The people I sent to you will be coming in with a special jutsu, so expect them tonight. p.s. How much did Jiraiya teach you?" Hinata looked relieved. "I am h-happy that they can come s-so quick."  "Yeah, so it is decided then, you'll go to Konoha if the fight lasts longer than a day." Hinata looked away "anno..." Naruto gently took her head in his hands and looked into her eyes. "Promise me. I want you both to be save. If something happens to you two, I'll never forgive myself." "D-demo Naruto-kun, I am a ninja too and I can take care of Mitsuki and myself." "I know you can, but not when you are taking care of a child against 20 enemy's. Maybe even that, but I'm not willing to take that chance. So promise me." Looked away again and than looked back into Naruto's deep blue pools. She sighed while saying: "I promise Naruto-kun." They both smiled and where still staring at each other. They got closer and...
"Hinata-nee-chan look what I found!" The two teens shook, looked at the girl, smiled and went to her. The closeness forgotten outside. 

***
Mitsuki was finally asleep on Hinata's lap again when the other ninja's arrived. Now there were 11 ninja's in total that were gonna fight. Naruto, Kakashi, Gai, Sakura, Ino, Shikamaru, Chouji, Shino, Kiba, Tenten and Lee. The boy's were sitting together and discussing something about the upcoming battle. The girls were sitting with Hinata and admiring the little girl on her lap. 
"She's so cute!" sakura exclaimed. They were all coing how sweet the little girl was until they went to sleep.
***
The next morning when they all had woken up and gotten ready for the big battle. Mitsuki was still asleep but now not on Hinata's lap but with her head on Hinata's spare hoodie as a pillow and Naruto's spare jacket wrapped over her as a blanked. She looked so tiny. 
They all said goodbye to Hinata and began their journey to the compound. Naruto stayed behind for a bit. 
"So if we arn't back by tomorrow, you'll go to Konoha." Hinata nodded. "Matta ne." Naruto turned around to go after the others, but Hinata turned him back around and kissed him. It wasn't her intention to do that, but it happened. Both of their eyes grew wide and Hinata fainted. Naruto caught her and brought her back into the cave. Smiling the whole time, after kissing the top of her head and Mitsuki's he dissappeard into the woods, feeling prepared for battle.


----------



## shikatema999 (Oct 27, 2009)

Naruhina is the best!!


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 30, 2009)

make more chapters u son of a beach not b*tch but beach.u gonna get banned for that. and mark my words. the story is great,please keep up


----------



## Rush43 (Jan 6, 2010)

Kool story


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jan 6, 2010)

Gogetruhan said:


> make more chapters u son of a beach not b*tch but beach.u gonna get banned for that. and mark my words. the story is great,please keep up



... Wow. You don't have to be so rude about it.


----------



## Animus (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, for starters, the rule when it comes to dialogue is to make a new line for each time a new character speaks. Like this:

"Hello John, how are you today?"

"Fine Sam, thanks for asking. What about you, Rachel?"

"Great."

See how much easier to read that is compared to:
"Hello John, how are you today?" "Fine Sam, thanks for asking. What about you, Rachel?" "Great."

It also avoids the whole "wall of text" syndrome.


----------



## Uchiha fan (Jan 11, 2010)

aww cute story!


----------



## KailaMina (Jan 11, 2010)

This great keep going, though you misspelled a couple of words, other than that this is a really nice story *o*


----------



## Temari Nara (Jul 6, 2010)

So, so, sooo beautiful


----------



## NaruHina4ever101 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Meant for each other chapter 7a*

Chapter 7: The fight!  part one
Naruto and the others where tree jumping towards the compound. His thought not really on the trees, but on a certain blue haired girl. And with his eyes not really on the trees, he missed a step and fell face down in the mud.  "Really Naruto, you have been an ninja for more than 4 years and now you miss a step?" Sakura stood before him with her hands in her side. The rest had stopped too and stayed to watch the scene. Naruto got up and brushed the dirt off. "I just didn't look where I was jumping." "Did you do something with Hinata, Naruto?" Ino asked.  Naruto flushed and looked the other way. "No." 'jeez, what is she, a psychic?' Naruto thought.  "Kids, quiet!" Kakashi said.  They scattered and hid in the bushes. They saw some guards walking towards the compound and the realized that they were very close as soon as the guards where gone they started to go through the plan once more. 

"Okay so, we divide in two teams, the one led by Gai will take care of the feudal lord, the one led by me will surge for the real feudal lord." "This is confusing, feudal lord and real feudal lord. Don't they have a name?" Kiba asked interrupting Kakashi. "Their names are Takeo and Sora, Takeo is the one in control now," Naruto said quietly, staring deep in thought, "The guard told me," Naruto looked up, "Akira is a friend of mine, I know a secret passage way into the compound, he showed me. Not a lot of people in the compound know about it anymore.  If you come across a maid or someone who doesn't attack you immediately, just say you know me and Hinata-chan, they will help you. They hate Takeo a lot for ruining their lives." The rest nodded. "Okay, team Gai, Naruto, Shikamaru, Chouji, Tenten and Lee." They nodded. "Team Kakashi, Sakura, Ino, Shino and Kiba"  They also nodded. 
"Alright let's go!" Naruto said, pumped up again. Naruto brought them to the passage way, when they were in he told them that Sora was in the underground prison of sorts and that they have to go left. While he himself and the rest of team Gai took a right.

-----------------

Hinata woke up. Blinked a few times and found a girl sleeping soundly on her chest. Then she remembered how she kissed Naruto, the boy  of her past and her dreams. She finally had the courage to do it. She overcame her fear and shyness and kissed him, more importantly he kissed her back.  'He kissed back! That must mean he likes me, right? Right? And why did I go and faint?' Hinata sighted, in the process she woke up Mitsuki. "moh, Hinata-nee-chan, could you be a bit more quiet?" Mitsuki rubbed in her eyes and looked around. "Minna-san are already gone." Hinata said. "Oh, I liked them a lot! Will I see them again?" "Yes I think you will. So what do you want to do today?" "Etto I don't know. How long do we have to stay here?" "Just for today sweetie. Hey that song you were singing, a few days ago, when we found you. What was that?" "Hmm, oh just a song I learned from my mother. Do you want me to sing it?" "Yes, please do." Mitsuki stood up and went to stand in the middle of the cave. She took a deep breath and began. "Mitsuki naze sou akarui? Yuube kanashii yume wo mita. naite hanashita. Akarui me yo." Hinata saw silent tears fall from Mitsuki's eyes. "Mitsuki, naze mayou? Kieta warashi wo sagashiteru. Dakara kanashii yume wo miru." 'Oka-san' Mitsuki and Hinata both thought at the same time. Hinata walked over to Mitsuki and hugged her close. "Don't worry Mitsuki you will never ever be alone again, I promise. And I never go back on my word, that is my nindo!" Mitsuki smiled and whipped away her tears. "And neither does Naruto-nii-san!" 


"Naruto tell us some more about Takeo" Shikamaru asked. 
"Well, all I really know is that he has been the feudal lord ones before.  But he was banished, because he did things he shouldn't have done. Now he has taken over again. According to Akira he was the rightful Feudal lord and they should not have been allowed to banish him. He still had some people in the compound that were loyal to him and with their help he took over." Naruto sighed. Gai turned around to the talking couple. "That is so not youthful!" "Yes Gai-sensei! I agree with you!" "Sssstttt." The rest of their companions shushed the youthful couple.  "Lee, Gai-sensei, do you want us to get into trouble. I mean sheesh, take a chill pill." Tenten said trying to clam them.  "Okay so, Naruto you say he is always in his chambers?" Naruto nodded to Shikamaru. "Yes he stays there so nobody can really see that the feudal lord has been replaced." Choji frowned and said,: "Doesn't everyone here like know that he is not the real one." "Yeah Choji, but it is not for the people  inside the compound but outside. Let's stop here for a bit." They entered a room and Shikamaru began to think of what to do."

"How nice of Naruto to remember these pathways." Kiba said. "What do you mean?" Sakura was beginning to get very pissed with him. He had been nagging the whole way trough the secret passageways. "Well, don't you find it suspicious that he knows them by heart?" Kakashi intervened, "No Kiba, Naruto send clones through each of these passageways to see were they lead. Now be quiet." That shut Kiba up. They had been walking for about an hour now, the compound was some sort of maze, but they should be somewhere under the ground right about now. They heard something on their left. Kakashi put up his hand to halt everyone. They readied themselves for an attack, but it never came. "You can come out, I won't hurt you." The group was dumbfolded. "How is it that your are able to track us?"Kakashi said while coming out from his hiding spot. "I used to be a ninja, there are some things that you will never forget." In front of Kakashi stood an elderly looking woman, she was gracious even just standing there. In the meantime everyone got out. "You are here to rescue poor Sora-chan, are you not?" "Yes but how do you know and who are you?" Sakura asked. "I know many things my dear, I presume you are Naruto-chan and Hinata-chan's friends? I am Sawata Souji, I have been living here in this compound for a long long time. But now is not the time for introductions, Sora-chan needs your help! Come with me."

--------- 

"Neh neh! Hinata-nee-chan! I am bored.And not feeling so well." Hinata smiled lovingly. "Then get some sleep honey, I'll get some food for when you wake up." Mitsuki nodded and closed her eyes. she instandly fell asleep. Hinata went out, but not before putting up a barrier. She saw the Naruto clone sitting at the entrance. "Take care of her for a while, please." The Naruto clone nodded and said, "Don't worry so much everything is gonna be okay Hina-chan! Dattebayo!" Hinata smiled and walked further into the woods.

-----------

With Choji and Tenten on the look out, Gai, Shikamaru, Naruto and Lee discussed the plan. "So there will probably be a lot of guards outside and inside his chambers, all of which will probably be on his side. We will take this route, so we will end up here." Shikamaru pointed on a map. "We are with six so we will divide into two man cells, which will be Gai and Tenten, Naruto and Lee, Choji and myself. We will be group 1,2 and 3. Gai-sensei, you together with Tenten will fight the ones on the left side. Naruto, you and Lee will take the midsection and Choji, you and I will take the right side." Shikamaru looked at Gai-sensei for conformation, who nodded. "Yosh, what a youthful idea!" The group sweatdropped and ignored the man for the rest. I mean, Gai-sensei is a very good fighter, but come on, he is not really one of the smart ones. Naruto looked a bit distracted. Shikamaru noticed and called him on it, "Naruto! You cannot be distracted!" "Yeah I know Shikamaru, but I can't help but think about Hinata-chan and Mitsuki-chan, I hope they are okay. " Shikamaru nodded. "Hinata can take care of herself and Mitsuki, besides didn't you leave a clone there? You will know if something were to happen." Naruto smiled, "Yeah, you are right. Let's go!" On their way through the route they explained everything to Tenten and Lee. 

Kakashi and his team were almost there where the cells were. Guided by Sawata Souji. Suddenly an arrow flew by. They were all immediately in their fighting position. Sakura and Ino next to Souji in the back and Kiba, Shino and Kakashi in the front. There were about 10 guards in the hallway. "Give up, or we will attack and you will not leave this place alive." The one who shot the arrow warned them. "I am very sorry, but no can do." Kakashi said smiling with this eyes in a U form. "We came here to rescue someone, that is our mission and we as shinobi will not abandon our mission." A now serious Kakashi explained. "Well then, I can't say I didn't warn you. Go!" The fight broke loose. Kakashi jumped to the front to fight with the leader and two more. Kiba and Akamaru both got three as well, while Shino got two and two more got through the defense and started to attack Ino and Sakura. 

"The famous copy ninja Kakashi huh." The leader said. "I am honored that you know of me." Kakashi smiled again. "I will make you use your sharingan! Suiton :  Suijinheki!" A huge blast of water came from the man's mouth. Kakashi dodged it and then a second dude popped up to kick Kakashi down, but Kakashi saw it coming and grabbed the dudes foot, only to sling him back in to the third guy. "Hhh, you guys are too easy, no need to use my sharingan."

Kiba and Akamaru were holding their ground. "Here we go Akamaru! Gatsuuga!" Kiba and Akamaru were spinning in the air and landed a full hit on both of their opponents. As soon as they were out of the Gatsuuga one of the guys fired an attack. "You will not be able to do that again, you only caught us by surprise. Jouro senban!" A rain of needles came down on Kiba and Akamaru. To dispel the jutsu Kiba and Akamaru did the Gatsuuga again, but they missed this time.

Shino already send his bugs out to the guys before him, the guards were of normal size, but one had a huge slash across his face. The guards were swatting the bugs away. "uhh, I am fed up with this, do you know what you need a huge blast of bug spray! Suiton: Suijinheki! Eat that!" Shino's bugs got wet, but his plan succeed. Since his bugs were already on the guards clothes. Shino smirked. "What are you smirking about boy?" One of the guards asked annoyed. Shino just stood there and raised his hand with one but on his finger. "these are special bugs, they eat a very large amount of chakra."

The guards with Ino and Sakura were closing in on them. The fat guy spoke. "What are two little girls doing here, shouldn't you be shopping or doing your nails." "huh, like we are afraid of you. Shanarou!" Sakura lunged forward to punch the guy, but he dodged and she hit the wall, which broke. "Shit man, that girl has a mean punch." "Shut up shit head and just take them out." The girls were fighting them easily, but Ino missed to block a punch and it went straight to Souji. "Haija!" Souji had punched the guy. "And that is how it's done!" together they took out the fat guy and they were free.

"Kakashi-sensei!" Sakura yelled. "Go on, we will work through this and catch up to you." Sakura nodded and they ran further. "This hallway on the left, then the stairs and there are the cells." Souji gave them directions. When they came to the cells, they saw no guards. So they proceeded with caution. They took a lit torch, while Souji took the keys, Sakura and Ino found the real fudal lord. 
"Sir!" As soon as the cell was unlocked they ran to him. Sakura began to heal him, as he was badly injured. "Sora-chan? Can you hear me it is Souji-oba-san!" Sora began to stir. "Oba-san?" As soon as Sakura healed most of his wounds he tried to get up. "Don't!" Sakura commend, "Ino go on look out, we'll try to get him up and away from here." Ino went and Sora spoke again. "My girl, my beautiful baby girl! Where is she?" He asked no one in particular. "Mitsuki is with a friend of mine, sir. She is just fine. She escaped from the compound before Takeo could do anything to her." Sora breathed, "She is such a smart girl, so much like her mother." After Sakura was done examining him, she looked at Souji with concern. "He was badly injured, but I healed most of it. Also he hasn't eaten in a while so he is very weak. I don't know if he will make it." Souji frowned "He'll have to make it."

------------

It hat taken team Kakashi a long time to find Sora and it was dark by now.

Hinata looked up to the moon, and sighed. The Naruto clone had dispelled himself hours ago and Hinata was getting worried. Mitsuki hadn't felt well that day so she had slept most of it. But it was time for Hinata to wake her up. "Mitsuki honey? Wake up." Hinata gently shaked the little girl. Mitsuki stirred for a bit and then she opened her eyes. "Nani? Hinata-nee-chan, what's wrong." Hinata smiled. "You are going to see my village. So we'll clean up and then we'll go onwards to Konoha." "Has it already been a day?" Hinata nodded. "Alright." They cleaned up, so that no one would be able to see that they have been there. Mitsuki was still a little sleepy but awake enough to move with Hinata. But they had to go fast, so Hinata took Mitsuki on her back and tried to get back to Konoha as fast as she could.

-----------

Naruto and the others were at the grand door, were behind it would take a huge battle place. They hadn't met many guards up to this point, but that would change drastically. Naruto opened the door and they heard a voice.  "Welcome Naruto-kun. What a nice surprise that you come and visit your grandfather." Naruto's eyes went wide as he saw Uzumaki Takeo sitting there with a huge smile.


----------



## NaruHina4ever101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, I don't know if you are still reading this. I just want you to know that this story is not abandoned. Although my last post was 1,5 years ago. I've just been really busy with stuff, a lot of big changes in my life, but I do intend to finish my first real story that I've written. I'm also working on an actual original book, so the posts will not be frequent, but it won't take another 2 years either. For the ones that read this and so have stuck with me, Thank you very much! For the ones that are new, Welcome to my world of Naruto


----------

